# When you meet their needs but they dont meet yours



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

As the title suggests, if you meet all your partners needs, but they just can't meet all yours. What are the things that have worked for other couples.

I dont want a divorce, and neither does my wife. We worked out the deal breakers and are now relatively happy. However, I have needs that my wife has said she can never meet. Its not her fault, nor do I resent her for it. 

I need stimulating constantly, im just wired that way, intellectually is the most important. I need to use my brain. Consequently I spend a lot of time working and doing hobbies. Im fulfilled most of the time, but spending too much time with my wife can make me snappy as I'm forced to slow down to her more sedate pace. 

I just wish we were more attuned to each other as she is a good mum, contributes to the household, and we enjoy each others company. (As long as its not too long) she gets cross as my mind starts to wonder and I get bored. 

Its worse now the kids are older as we don't have them around to keep us jointly focused. 

All advice appreciated


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

No one can meet ALL of your needs, nor should they have to. There should be other people in your life as well.

This sounds like a you problem, not a problem with your wife. But, how do you spend your time together?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I agree with bobert. It would be great is your spouse met all of you needs, but that is unlikely. That is why it is important that both spouses retain some of their own identity and freedom.

My wife isn't into sports, I have friends to discuss that and I play on men's sports teams. My wife is into crafts and art and I'm not. She has friends she gets together with for an outlet in this area. Those are just a couple examples, but there are more.

I know I start rattling on about topics that don't interest my wife, but she at least attempts to listen and stay engaged with me, but she doesn't get annoyed about it. Now, if you quickly get tired of being around her to the point of getting snappy with her then YOU have a problem. Our kids are older and not around as much as before and I had to make an effort to open up new conversations and activates to keep things interesting. What are the things that you do with each other now? Are there things you used to do together before having kids? Can you resurrect any of those activities?

Also, are you really sure you are meeting ALL of your spouses needs as you seem to think? Have you asked her? Have you talked to her about this?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Why can't you join a group or club with like interests? Why is up to your wife to entertain you 24 hours a day? How exhausting.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

My word you are a judgey bunch, yes I'm sure I meet her needs she has been asked directly a lot. 

I am aware that she can't meet all my needs thats what the question is about. I am aware I have a ME problem, thats why I'm asking for advice. I am a member of clubs etc, and if you read my post, she gets cross with me too when I get bored. 

If you can't offer useful advice and just want to call me out for some perceived evil within me. Please respectfully keep your opinions to yourself. 

The problem I have is I meet all her needs, she is happy and content with life. I am not getting all my needs met. I love her and don't want to divorce. I want to meet my needs while not totally abandoning my wife in the marriage im looking for advice about compromise and what works for others who can relate


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, you could start by answering how you two spend your time together that is making you so bored.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

You could simply say…Wife you bore me. See how that goes and let us know. 😉


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s called ADHD. I have never been professionally diagnosed and not taking medication but it’s definitely there. I need unending stimulation but I recognize that this is absolutely no responsibility of my wife. It would be unfair for me to do that to her. While most people love to use ADHD as an excuse for their failures, I believe it is the best thing ever. I’m constantly trying to learn new stuff personally and professionally. I think it is also responsible for the active sex life of my wife and I. With all that said I will admit that it makes it extremely difficult to concentrate on one thing for too long ...... like reading someone’s wall of text here on TAM. 

Make lemonade with lemons.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Jamieboy said:


> My word you are a judgey bunch, yes I'm sure I meet her needs she has been asked directly a lot.
> 
> I am aware that she can't meet all my needs thats what the question is about. I am aware I have a ME problem, thats why I'm asking for advice. I am a member of clubs etc, and if you read my post, she gets cross with me too when I get bored.
> 
> ...


You haven't seen anything yet! 🙂🙂

But all with good hearts, offering different perspectives. Mostly the varying perspectives are big components in getting the advice discussions going.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Most women have quality time - some combination of non-sexual affection and engaged conversation about stuff other than housework and the kids - as one of their primary emotional needs from a partner.

Are you _sure_ you're actually meeting that need for her? Or has she simply realized she can't hold your attention, given up on getting that need met by you, and now has kids/pets/friends that fill that gap for her?

Most guys need sex and someone to have fun with from their partner. So, if your wife is boring you, maybe think about what _you_ could be doing that would bring more 'doing fun things together' into your relationship. Take up a joint hobby, plan fun little adventures to share with her on weekends, engage with her in planning projects, etc.. You're the one who's bored, so you will need to be the one to lead on finding ways to be not-bored when with your wife. 

By the way, you do sound highly ADHD. If it's causing problems in your relationship/life, you can seek medication that will tone you down a bit. If that's not your bag, then coping skills can be learned to help you manage. If you're successful in life, you've probably already learned quite a few that you use - likely almost without thought - to manage yourself in other situations. Those same coping strategies can be re-directed to your relationship with your wife.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes im super duper sure her needs are met, we talk about it a lot. She is a simple sole who doesn't ask or desire much from life. We are very financially comfortable so no worries there. 

We're buying a new place because it fulfills her biggest want in life. A utility room and a portico. 

I know its me and I know im likely adult ADHD. My wife never complains but I feel guilty about how much time a depend on me.

Thanks for the advice from those that have given it


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Jamieboy said:


> I know im likely adult ADHD.


So, what have you done about that?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

just thinking after going through all the posts on this , what if you change things a lot , convert a room into a red room , take up some bdsm let your wife be madam and see if it puts the balance back in your life


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I usually keep it at bay with a project. I prefer the ones that require me to learn something as well as build something. Rebuild an engine, build a model aircraft, learn computer networking .......


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Jamieboy said:


> My word you are a judgey bunch, yes I'm sure I meet her needs she has been asked directly a lot.


It's not about that. People here are mostly just the No BS type. It's actually a good thing, because they won't just tell you what you want to hear. Some people need really serious advice here, and they get the No BS, tough love version, which is most often far more helpful than a little pat on the back.

So, if you want advice, read on. If you just want to vent, say that.

You basically just repeated your opening post in this one. Here's the thing, you can't actually meet all of your wife's needs either, no matter how much you think you do or she says you do - which is probably to avoid hurting your feelings. It's just not humanly possible. For example, you can't give her what a close, female friend can, because you're not female.

On that note, she will not be able to 'complete you' either. That's the stuff of movies. In real life, we all need more people in our lives besides each other, no matter how much we might be in love. We all need other outlets for stimulation, creativity, differing interests, etc. as well.

Now, if you want judgey... they say that a bored person _is the one_ who is boring. 

Kidding aside, I'd look into the ADHD thing. Recently learned that it applies to me, but I'm ok with that. I think it helps keep me creative.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

So, if I understood right, the question is how much of your time should you spend on _your _stuff, hobbies and so on, and how much should you spend with your wife, which you said "can make you snappy" if too much? Did I understand right? 

And my question back to you is, how does it go when you and your wife attempt to discuss this?


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes, you have it right, thank you laurentium. When we discuss it, wife says she's OK with it, but I do feel guilt for not wanting to spend more than an evening or day a week with her. Not including meal times and stuff like that.

I have a boat load of hobbies more than I have time for because I have to chop and switch between them.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Jamieboy said:


> Yes, you have it right, thank you laurentium. When we discuss it, wife says she's OK with it, but I do feel guilt for not wanting to spend more than an evening or day a week with her. Not including meal times and stuff like that.
> 
> I have a boat load of hobbies more than I have time for because I have to chop and switch between them.


We have some friends that sound very similar. The wife is not really interested in his hobbies and he most definitely spends more time on his hobbies than he spends with his wife, but they keep chugging along. 

I think you are going to have to accept that she isn't going to meet every one of your "needs". I would be more concerned about how you seem to get aggravated when you spend too much time with her and It really sounds like you aren't all that compatible. That doesn't sound like a very pleasant life.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Jamieboy said:


> I do feel guilt for not wanting to spend more than an evening or day a week with her. Not including meal times and stuff like that.


It could be ADHD speaking, or it could just be you are frustrated that your wife doesn't share similar interests with you. It leaves me scratching my head. I mean, as a rule, when people get married it's because they want to spend a lot of their time with their spouse. Could it be that you two are simply incompatible? I can't imagine being married to someone with whom I wanted to spend so little time. BTW I was. Which is why I left.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Jamieboy said:


> When we discuss it, wife says she's OK with it


Is she ok with you snapping at her too?


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

theloveofmylife said:


> Is she ok with you snapping at her too?


She absolutely loves it, says its one of the reasons she married me


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

bobert said:


> So, what have you done about that?


By most measures of life im successful and happy, what is my motivation for doing something about that?


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> It could be ADHD speaking, or it could just be you are frustrated that your wife doesn't share similar interests with you. It leaves me scratching my head. I mean, as a rule, when people get married it's because they want to spend a lot of their time with their spouse. Could it be that you two are simply incompatible? I can't imagine being married to someone with whom I wanted to spend so little time. BTW I was. Which is why I left.


Its one of the quandaries of married life, 17 years ago it was the case that I/we wanted to spend all our time together. Then we had kids a career, went back to school. The reasons for not spending all our time together were many and varied.

I can't imagine ever meeting someone who could or would want to keep up with my mercurial nature. So I think I'd rather find a solution that works in my present situation. 

Also, there are my children to consider, im not about to destroy their lives because my wife is unable to keep up with me.

To be clear, im content a lot of the time, I just worry that I'm taking the piss out of my wife in order to meet my needs for stimulation


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> I usually keep it at bay with a project. I prefer the ones that require me to learn something as well as build something. Rebuild an engine, build a model aircraft, learn computer networking .......


Mr married, I have done all those things, enjoyed them immensely. Im currently learning philosophy while indulging my hobbies of painting, which never goes away strangely. Along side board games. And anything else that takes my interest arrrgh. 

Do you do things concurrently or finish a project before moving on?

I also work 50-60 hours a week and go to the gym every morning before work.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Jamieboy said:


> Mr married, I have done all those things, enjoyed them immensely. Im currently learning philosophy while indulging my hobbies of painting, which never goes away strangely. Along side board games. And anything else that takes my interest arrrgh.
> 
> Do you do things concurrently or finish a project before moving on?
> 
> I also work 50-60 hours a week and go to the gym every morning before work.


I usually do not finish before starting something else. I eventually circle back around and finish it but it takes a while.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

So, for how long (hours, minutes) can you stand to be around your wife before getting cranky? Knowing your tolerance level would help.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Jamieboy said:


> By most measures of life im successful and happy,


Yes. Me, too. My wife and I have learned that "happiness" is within ourselves.....and when she wants to go to the shore for 4 days and walk on the boards ? I help her pack. I am NOT wasting my time on any unproductive horse**** like that. She goes with her girlfriends.

She finally, after 10 years of trying, gave up. Actually, I would LOVE to take a small vacation with her IF she WANTED to have sex with me. But she is not wasting her time on any unproductive horseshit like that. She has boards to walk.

I have work to do.

"most" is the operative word, here. No one can say "all".....


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

TJW said:


> But she is not wasting her time on any unproductive horseshit like that. She has boards to walk.


Don't know why, but this made me laugh.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TJW said:


> Yes. Me, too. My wife and I have learned that "happiness" is within ourselves.....and when she wants to go to the shore for 4 days and walk on the boards ? I help her pack. I am NOT wasting my time on any unproductive horseshit like that. She goes with her girlfriends.
> 
> She finally, after 10 years of trying, gave up. Actually, I would LOVE to take a small vacation with her IF she WANTED to have sex with me. But she is not wasting her time on any unproductive horseshit like that. She has boards to walk.
> 
> ...


Man I really feel for you. Your so bitter that even I can taste it. With that said I think you handle it better than a lot of men and keep it from driving you nuts. You could just about use a solo trip to Vegas.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Jamieboy said:


> She absolutely loves it, says its one of the reasons she married me


So, you're not actually willing to be open and honest in an attempt improve yourself? Looks like you just want someone to tell you it's okay to be selfish, because she can't /won't do enough for you. 

Next, you'll be seeking validation for the affair you're about to have. 

Have at it then.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

why do people say they they love people and then try push them to do things they don't want to do


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> why do people say they they love people and then try push them to do things they don't want to do


Is this in reference to my situation?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

this is a reference to every bully boy that both posts on this site and every locker that reads and could not be bothered to post


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Perhaps the only solution to your dilemma is to tolerate it. After all, she does put up with your mercurial nature, as you say. She seems relatively content. It doesn't sound like she's going to change. You are a high energy person who is always seeking other avenues of mental stimulation. Apparently she is not.

Sorry I can't offer anything else.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You sound a lot like me. I know how hard it is. I’ve often told my wife that it would be so much easier to be a normal and content person like most people. As I said before though.... it has also led to a lot of my successes. I’m not the best at dealing with peoples feelings but I’m like an idiot savant when it comes to complicated technical stuff and problem solving. Years ago when I decided it was time to put husband/wife in front of daddy/mommy my wife became worried that I was just making our relationship another short lived project. Honestly I was a little worried also. Your going to have to figure it out though... or risk making both of you miserable. My wife and I always had a strong relationship but I have to say we are at a whole different level these days. Before this the pandemic may have been a bit tough on us being together so much ..... but now we were pretty much each other’s personal pervert. I had a lot of junk swirling in my head as well when I started down this road. Maybe your at the start of y’all road?


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> You sound a lot like me. I know how hard it is. I’ve often told my wife that it would be so much easier to be a normal and content person like most people. As I said before though.... it has also led to a lot of my successes. I’m not the best at dealing with peoples feelings but I’m like an idiot savant when it comes to complicated technical stuff and problem solving. Years ago when I decided it was time to put husband/wife in front of daddy/mommy my wife became worried that I was just making our relationship another short lived project. Honestly I was a little worried also. Your going to have to figure it out though... or risk making both of you miserable. My wife and I always had a strong relationship but I have to say we are at a whole different level these days. Before this the pandemic may have been a bit tough on us being together so much ..... but now we were pretty much each other’s personal pervert. I had a lot of junk swirling in my head as well when I started down this road. Maybe your at the start of y’all road?


Thank you for your response, I think perhaps my wife is the perfect complement to my nature. She does not complain and gives me a fair amount of latitude to be myself. I just wish to be content with my lot rather than always pushing to expand my horizon. 

I think the pandemic has impacted me more than I care to admit 😕

To the poster that gave me permission to have an affair, im sorry you chose to frame my issues using your own experience. I created the thread to try to be a better partner, I have read enough threads on here to know what yall think of infidelity. It hasn't crossed my mind to trade in, just for the record. 

We had our issues, we dealt with them and I want to build on that to be a better partnership for our future


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Jamieboy said:


> My word you are a judgey bunch, yes I'm sure I meet her needs she has been asked directly a lot.
> 
> I am aware that she can't meet all my needs thats what the question is about. I am aware I have a ME problem, thats why I'm asking for advice. I am a member of clubs etc, and if you read my post, she gets cross with me too when I get bored.
> 
> ...


Brother, if you are this thin skinned as to take offense to these lightly critical responses (but made in good faith), good luck. 
You came here for input and advice. You will get lots of perspectives, some you won’t like, but usually all in good faith and trying to help you. 
Take what is helpful and leave the rest, but you would be wise to consider the advice you might not like and not be so easily offended.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Jamieboy said:


> To the poster that gave me permission to have an affair, im sorry you chose to frame my issues using your own experience. I created the thread to try to be a better partner, I have read enough threads on here to know what yall think of infidelity. It hasn't crossed my mind to trade in, just for the record.


Nice try, but no. You just sounded like the type. If not, then good for you and good for your wife. 

I think researching ADHD will help you. It doesn't have to be some stigma. As an adult, you can probably find ways to cope with it on your own.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I said this to someone else recently: the best approach on the forum is to respond to people who seem to be responding helpfully, and simply ignore (and don't respond to) anyone whose response does'nt seem to you to be well-intentioned. 
(There's a shorthand phrase for that, but it contains a word we try not to use).


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

My dad and my brother are like this. They cannot sit down. Both their wives allow them freedom to do what they want… as long as they are completing their “honey do list”. 

As long as your not neglecting your wife and kids and duties… then who cares. You can’t expect your wife to want to be on the Go all the time, and I don’t think that’s really healthy either. 

It would be nice with all that energy if you can get into something that sort of helps our the family. My dad is constantly looking to make things… so he will make a flower bed for my brother, or a new deck for my mom etc. my brothers hobbies are more selfish… he just loves sports and contributes nothing the family lol. Another thing is… why not “ parallel play”…. Do what you want to do, but do it in the same room as your wife so it feels like you guys are doing something together.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Jamieboy said:


> I just wish to be content with my lot rather than always pushing to expand my horizon.


You asked why you should bother to have your ADHD investigated or treated -- you have provided your own answer.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I was in a relationship with a guy like you, in my early twenties. Wonderful guy, and to this day some of my most wonderful, exciting, kind of risky experiences in life happened with him. It was a wild, fun, whirlwind time. He lost me, though, not because we were different (I have more of an average or above average energy and lifestyle but I'm NOT on screech) but more because he faulted me and looked down upon me (subtly and not spoken) because I wasn't on screech like him.

If he had acknowledged we were different and we came up with ways to work with the differences it would have been great. Instead I was _judged_ as not being enough of a whirlwind for him.

He was married and had kids, and got divorced for the same reason. She was energetic and outgoing, but not as much as he was. Then, he dated a woman after divorce and they broke up for the same reason-- he said she couldn't keep up with him. (we have remained in touch).

Now he's with a woman who appears to have the same type of personality as he does. Finally, he's with someone like him. I'd bet a lot of money he's going to learn that it's not what he's always imagined. I think it's going to burn out and explode. There's no one to be the anchor ⚓.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sounds like she is meeting your needs but not your wants.
There is a difference between a need and a want.
You want more - you don’t need more.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Jamieboy said:


> As the title suggests, if you meet all your partners needs, but they just can't meet all yours. What are the things that have worked for other couples.
> 
> I dont want a divorce, and neither does my wife. We worked out the deal breakers and are now relatively happy. However, I have needs that my wife has said she can never meet. Its not her fault, nor do I resent her for it.
> 
> ...


Find hobbies


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Jamieboy said:


> All advice appreciated


Garden shed is the usual answer.
A private place where you can do your hobbies, keep a kettle and a few beers hidden away.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Mom of kid with adhd and xw of man with adhd here. Your perspective is that she "can't keep up with you." The reality is in some ways your brain works differently than hers and that is ok. It has its strengths and drawbacks. But I would be careful with how you frame those differences even to yourself. You should never be ashamed of your differences. But be very, very careful thinking things to yourself like "she can't keep up with me." I love my son dearly and celebrate his differences. And it's wonderful that your wife gives you a lot of latitude. But please consider that sometimes being a partner to someone with adhd is very hard. You are hyper focused on spending time with her at the beginning of the relationship and then over time that all goes away. You refocused on hobbies because you need something that you can throw yourself into. Something new. I would second what others have said here about learning a bit more about adhd and considering seeking some medical advice. Because the adhd brain thrives on novelty and has a tendency to have low frustration tolerance and rather leans towards addictions. Medication and therapy helps a lot to control the ability to focus and temper and that mercurial nature a little better. Would highly recommend you look into it because even if she is a saint, it is hurtful to feel your partner feels you aren't enough for them or that they irritate you .


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Jamieboy said:


> If you can't offer useful advice and just want to call me out for some perceived evil within me. Please respectfully keep your opinions to yourself.


What did you talk about to stimulate you before you got married? Did she become dull overnight?


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

joannacroc said:


> Mom of kid with adhd and xw of man with adhd here. Your perspective is that she "can't keep up with you." The reality is in some ways your brain works differently than hers and that is ok. It has its strengths and drawbacks. But I would be careful with how you frame those differences even to yourself. You should never be ashamed of your differences. But be very, very careful thinking things to yourself like "she can't keep up with me." I love my son dearly and celebrate his differences. And it's wonderful that your wife gives you a lot of latitude. But please consider that sometimes being a partner to someone with adhd is very hard. You are hyper focused on spending time with her at the beginning of the relationship and then over time that all goes away. You refocused on hobbies because you need something that you can throw yourself into. Something new. I would second what others have said here about learning a bit more about adhd and considering seeking some medical advice. Because the adhd brain thrives on novelty and has a tendency to have low frustration tolerance and rather leans towards addictions. Medication and therapy helps a lot to control the ability to focus and temper and that mercurial nature a little better. Would highly recommend you look into it because even if she is a saint, it is hurtful to feel your partner feels you aren't enough for them or that they irritate you .


Im not sure, who bumped this thread, I did some Google doctoring, and it would seem adhd does tick a few boxes and your description above about thriving on novelty and a low frustration threshold does very much describe my personality. On the medical advice front, here in the UK, unless you can demonstrate something is negatively affecting your daily life, you have no chance of being referred to a specialist. I would say I'm high functioning and so medical intervention will be impossible to obtain. I think my work and life in general would definitely benefit. But alas I think that's not going to happen


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

uphillbattle said:


> Awww. New to the internet?
> What did you talk about to stimulate you before you got married? Did she become dull overnight?


Aha, I see what you did there


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Jamieboy said:


> Aha, I see what you did there


Honestly I was wondering in what way she was stimulating you before marriage that doesn't do it for you now? Presumably she kept your interest well enough for you to want to marry.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

uphillbattle said:


> Honestly I was wondering in what way she was stimulating you before marriage that doesn't do it for you now? Presumably she kept your interest well enough for you to want to marry.


comment was for the first line, but it was a long time ago, I can’t honestly say, we had kids in between and they were a source of constant stimulation. I do know that we had a lot of friends in the first few years, they were 99% my friends (wife is a loner through choice) that we hung out with a lot, our house was the social hub. As things went on, they moved away or got kids of their own so lining up schedules was tough.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

What do you feel you aren’t getting from your wife, that you’d like to have, EXACTLy??


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you still having the same issues that you had when you started this thread?


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> What do you feel you aren’t getting from your wife, that you’d like to have, EXACTLy??


Honestly, a freely offered opinion, on anything that she's excited about thats not reality tv


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

uphillbattle said:


> Are you still having the same issues that you had when you started this thread?


Not exactly, I got a dog lol


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Jamieboy said:


> Honestly, a freely offered opinion, on anything that she's excited about thats not reality tv


Your situation and mine are a lot alike except I’m fine with things like they are and so is my wife. My wife and her father are the exact same. Some people are easily pleased and exist on the surface of life with no need for further depth of interest/knowledge/understanding. They just don’t have that thirst. Honestly I wish I was one of them. It would make life much easier


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Your situation and mine are a lot alike except I’m fine with things like they are and so is my wife. My wife and her father are the exact same. Some people are easily pleased and exist on the surface of life with no need for further depth of interest/knowledge/understanding. They just don’t have that thirst. *Honestly I wish I was one of them. It would make life much easier*


True dat


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Jamieboy said:


> Honestly, a freely offered opinion, on anything that she's excited about thats not reali tv


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Don't know why, but this made me laugh.


@MattMatt , your editing approx 44 minutes ago didn't take. I'm assuming 'horse****' was the offender.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thanks, @Blondilocks!


----------

